# Outside Applicator Heads



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm looking at outside/external/bead applicator heads for the Tapepro tube. Does anyone know if there's a drastic difference between the Tapepro and the Colombia versions? The Colombia version runs quite a bit cheaper here but if the Tapepro version is a better product I'd be willing to pay the extra. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

prjwebb said:


> I'm looking at outside/external/bead applicator heads for the Tapepro tube. Does anyone know if there's a drastic difference between the Tapepro and the Colombia versions? The Colombia version runs quite a bit cheaper here but if the Tapepro version is a better product I'd be willing to pay the extra.
> Thanks for the help!


The tapepro leaves the perfect amount of mud. The tapepro will fill any uneven gaps between the boards.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

prjwebb said:


> I'm looking at outside/external/bead applicator heads for the Tapepro tube. Does anyone know if there's a drastic difference between the Tapepro and the Colombia versions? The Colombia version runs quite a bit cheaper here but if the Tapepro version is a better product I'd be willing to pay the extra.
> Thanks for the help!


This one?









Go for it.
I've got the red diamond. put thousands of sticks on with it. Love it. The Columbia is cheaper and probably even better. Go for it and let us know.
Never used the tapepro head but I love their tube.


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

No fancy wheels, it was this one I was looking at
http://www.belmoretools.co.uk/acatalog/Columbia_External_90_Degree_Applicator_Head.html
Looking at it compared to the Tapepro it looks like the Colombia wouldn't apply compound to the apex of the corner so maybe the Tapepro is worth the extra money in this case.
Tapepro
http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...tapepro-outside-angle-applicator-head-oah.jpg


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I see, the wheeled ones don't put mud at the apex. Never really questioned it.


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah maybe it's not such a big deal. I expect it all squeezes off the apex as you push the bead on anyway.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 10959
> 
> ...


how much for your red diamond...I need one


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

180ish, 100ish for the Columbia


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> 180ish, 100ish for the Columbia


no....thats not what I was asking


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

The tapepro pre fills as you go. I have only used it now for two days. This is my first corner bead applicator. So far I am very happy with it and would recommend it.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> no....thats not what I was asking


I know....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The tapepro pre fills as you go. I have only used it now for two days. This is my first corner bead applicator. So far I am very happy with it and would recommend it.


let that dry and paint it...that looks cool


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the columbia and have tried the tapepro. The only real difference is the columbia puts on about 5 smaller stripes of mud and the tapepro is three bigger stripes. I might grab one of the newer Columbias with wheels as I don't like the way the plastic one load the apex, uses a ton of mud if the board is cut back and often just makes a big mess unless your careful and are running thick mud, especially on bulkheads.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

saskataper said:


> I have the columbia and have tried the tapepro. The only real difference is the columbia puts on about 5 smaller stripes of mud and the tapepro is three bigger stripes. I might grab one of the newer Columbias with wheels as I don't like the way the plastic one load the apex, uses a ton of mud if the board is cut back and often just makes a big mess unless your careful and are running thick mud, especially on bulkheads.


The rockers/barbarians I go behind were cutting the rock way back so my normal plastic head was eating mud like crazy. I replaced it a year ago with a bullnose version that doesn't load the apex as much. I'm thinking about trying out one of the new Columbia's also, and see if it runs cleaner than the plastic ones.


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

Tapepro tube, Manta Ray and Outside Applicator Head arrived just now :thumbup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

prjwebb said:


> Tapepro tube, Manta Ray and Outside Applicator Head arrived just now :thumbup:


Ah, new tools, nothing better!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

prjwebb said:


> Tapepro tube, Manta Ray and Outside Applicator Head arrived just now :thumbup:


One day I will have a tapepro tube... dont know when but I WANT ONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

Finally had a chance to use the tube and heads today. Bedding no coat with the manta ray was a breeze, and saved a load of time with the tube and outside applicator for fixing beads. 
That Trim-tex quad roller is a neat little tool too.

Was surprised how much effort filling the tube was though. A pump valve would be a nice addition


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

prjwebb said:


> Finally had a chance to use the tube and heads today. Bedding no coat with the manta ray was a breeze, and saved a load of time with the tube and outside applicator for fixing beads.
> That Trim-tex quad roller is a neat little tool too.
> 
> Was surprised how much effort filling the tube was though. A pump valve would be a nice addition


Get a bucket piston !


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

A what what?!?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.all-wall.com/Red-Diamond-Bucket-Piston.html


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

prjwebb said:


> Finally had a chance to use the tube and heads today. Bedding no coat with the manta ray was a breeze, and saved a load of time with the tube and outside applicator for fixing beads.
> That Trim-tex quad roller is a neat little tool too.
> 
> Was surprised how much effort filling the tube was though. A pump valve would be a nice addition


Joe from Trim-Tex recommended I use my pump to fill my tubes with thicker mud. I can place the cp tube ball right on the goose neck and only needs light pressure to keep from spilling mud. Works great. 

Thanks for the tip Joe. Sure made my life easier!


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

Bucket piston looks pretty cool actually. I'm gonna give it a go with the gooseneck next time. 
Thanks all


----------



## andlrich (Mar 7, 2013)

Does the bucket piston work with any tube?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

andlrich said:


> Does the bucket piston work with any tube?


yes ...and you dont need a pump to fill a pump


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, it will work with all standard size tubes. I got my bucket piston last week. A must have.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have two of them...keep your mud clean. just keep a bucket and a tile sponge to clean the side wet and clean. this will keep the bucket clean . when you get to the point were the tube get to the bottom take the rubber out and put it in a new bucket of mud then put a led on the old bucket after you just add a box of but in the old bucket and mix it up ...3 to 5 buckets at a time is good. you never need to clean your buckets this way


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I somtimes use my pump to load my tube I just take the box filler out. That bucket piston is the outside part ofnit some kind of rubber because I dont see how this would work since the buckets arent straight


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got a couple outside applicators that pump the mud into the middle, but have been using a wheeled CanAm that I've had for a time. Works good with a Columbia tube, but not so good with a CanAm tube: http://www.canamtool.com/products/applicator-heads/outside-corner-applicator-head/

Because of its center shield, it doesn't pump mud into the middle, which is fine by me, especially when putting on paper metal bead. Can take too long to dry behind it and keeps shrinking back at times.
But if I do want more mud, I just push harder on the tube plunger.

Maybe an outside applicator that can serve double duty well - can fill the center when wanted, but can easily put on or pull off a shield in the middle to keep mud out of the middle when wanted. Who needs filled corners especially for places like bulkheads. My thoughts on it, anyway.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> I somtimes use my pump to load my tube I just take the box filler out. That bucket piston is the outside part ofnit some kind of rubber because I dont see how this would work since the buckets arent straight


The sides of the bucket piston roll up and clean the sides of the bucket as you draw compound in.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

carefull of the brand u mention Gaz and Caz loose sleep if it aint from there Aus

maybe Trim Tex can tell us where there product is made, Tom G has never gave a clear answer where his tools are made,

personally I cant understand why those Tape P tools cost more


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

can we see some videos of these in action please??


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> carefull of the brand u mention Gaz and Caz loose sleep if it aint from there Aus
> 
> maybe Trim Tex can tell us where there product is made, Tom G has never gave a clear answer where his tools are made,
> 
> personally I cant understand why those Tape P tools cost more


I think Trim-Tex comes a lot from the plastic you guys down there throw out, that they make into bead. 

Speaking of Oz brands and Caz, I'd promised awhile ago to compare my 2 wheeled Can Am Inside applicator with a Tapepro one that wasn't wheeled, and tell how it worked out. 

I tried the Tapepro on the corners in a garage. What I found was that the Tapepro put out too much mud for what I needed. Another taper found the same when he tried it in a house. My Columbia?Advance? one of somewhat similar design that I've had for awhile does the same, so I've stuck with the 2 wheeled CanAm design till now.

As well, the Tapepro jammed up in spots along the ceiling while running the horizontal ceiling angles with it, leaving mud unevenness and gobs of mud. I had to pull back on the tube more to keep that from happening so much. User error on my part, since I'm used to the Can Am wheeling along. But it made for more needed effort on my part.

I'm sure things with the Tapepro would quickly improve with a little practice using it, and would be okay especially where one didn't have a lot of horizontal angles as well to do. But I'll stick with the wheeled applicators. Next one I'd maybe like to try, because of the included middle hole, if the 4 wheels instead of 2 wouldn't make it too 'skatey' for me: http://www.columbiatools.com/semi-automatic-tools/two-way-internal-corner-applicator-icatw.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Joe, you are full of crap. I have Columbia box Handle, and corner roller roller. Northstar angle heads. Tape Tech, drywall master, Columbia, Tape Pro boxes. A Drywall master short handle. A Blueline Bazooka. A Tapepro comp tube. 
And if you want a full inventory let me know. Uncle Sam has made a fair chunk of change from me.
So up yours.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Next one I'd maybe like to try, because of the included middle hole, if the 4 wheels instead of 2 wouldn't make it too 'skatey' for me: http://www.columbiatools.com/semi-automatic-tools/two-way-internal-corner-applicator-icatw.html


Btw, I cut a slot between the 2 holes in my CanAm, to see if it might put out mud into the corner. It works some, but I maybe should've drilled a hole, instead.

That's one thing I like about such as the Tapepro - it puts mud into the corners and spreads it around Before one flushes. Let's the mud do a little shrinking back before flushing, if one gives it a bit of time between applying and flushing. Useful especially in the angles where there's bevels and one didn't prefill them.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Joe, you are full of crap. I have Columbia box Handle, and corner roller roller. Northstar angle heads. Tape Tech, drywall master, Columbia, Tape Pro boxes. A Drywall master short handle. A Blueline Bazooka. A Tapepro comp tube.
> And if you want a full inventory let me know. Uncle Sam has made a fair chunk of change from me.
> So up yours.


Lol, I have tapetech boxes, mudrunner and zook, Level 5 zook and pump, boxes, angleheads and gooseneck, Drywallmaster zook small box and angleheads, Tapepro corner roller, flusher, cp tube, mudheads, flusher handle, twister handle, Cam an flushers, Sheetrock and advance knives, Bucket piston, Betterthanever handles, Northstar handles, and the All wall and westtechtools orders I have done. I think uncle sams scored some money from me as well Joe.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Btw, I cut a slot between the 2 holes in my CanAm, to see if it might put out mud into the corner. It works some, but I maybe should've drilled a hole, instead.
> 
> That's one thing I like about such as the Tapepro - it puts mud into the corners and spreads it around Before one flushes. Let's the mud do a little shrinking back before flushing, if one gives it a bit of time between applying and flushing. Useful especially in the angles where there's bevels and one didn't prefill them.


Cheers for all that Justme, Im still quite happy with the tapepro internal head but I have been wondering about the 4 wheeled heads, One day I will prob get one for a go, Someone on here reckoned they were quite good.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Cheers for all that Justme, Im still quite happy with the tapepro internal head but I have been wondering about the 4 wheeled heads, One day I will prob get one for a go, Someone on here reckoned they were quite good.


You're welcome, caz. Apologies for taking so long to get back to you on it.

Another thought that comes to mind to add:

As I said, the one thing that I especially like about the Tapepro design is how it spreads the mud and gets it drying back more evenly in the angles. Useful especially in corners with unfilled bevels to try and build them up.

Right now, where there's angles that have bevels that haven't been pre-filled - horizontal ceiling angles in houses, mostly, but some standups at times on some commercial jobs - I'll usually make an initial light pass with a flusher or angle head to spread the mud from my CanAm, let it dry back a bit, then run it again. A bit of a pain on commercial jobs especially, where you have to walk from one stand up corner to the next and no horizontal angles in between to deal with as well while walking.

Although the Tapepro can be slower applying the mud, if it didn't put out too much for me, its spreading the mud in advance might actually make the job go a bit faster, I'm thinking - at least where there's a # of unfilled bevels to deal with. If Tapepro did something like add good 'flow gates' to the applicators, to let the operator adjust the flow speed to suit them, that might work.

Might have to get un-lazy a bit and try doing that - make some gates and see how that might work when 'all factors' are considered.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Joe, you are full of crap. I have Columbia box Handle, and corner roller roller. Northstar angle heads. Tape Tech, drywall master, Columbia, Tape Pro boxes. A Drywall master short handle. A Blueline Bazooka. A Tapepro comp tube.
> And if you want a full inventory let me know. Uncle Sam has made a fair chunk of change from me.
> So up yours.


poor ole gaz boo hoo... I dated a psychologist gaz want a knockdown on your character... boo hoo


----------

